# Mijas Cala wildcamp situation?



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Several times on our way through the Costa del Sol we've stayed on the wildcamp area at Mijas Cala. 
It's just West (maybe 5 kms?) of Fuengirola, just next to the main coast road, in front of the golf course, and it is where they hold the market a couple of times each week.

We were last there in February 2015, and at that time the council was doing up the roads/intersection around it; and there was talk of the area of rough ground being "done up" a bit, a proper bourne for water/waste bing installed, and a barrier entry/exit to charge motorhomes for using what would then I guess be a called a proper "Aire".

We will be heading down that way again in January 2016, so I wonder if anyone has any more up to date news on whether the Council followed through on these rumoured proposals? Can MH's still stay there? Are there better facilities there now? Are they charging?

Any info gratefully received........thanks.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

bump?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Regretfully I am unable to find out this year for you, as the family have sold their villa just outside Fuengirola on the Mijas road earlier this year.
However surely someone will have knowledge soon for you, before the new year.
Plus the extra post might make it more noticeable as well.:wink2: 


cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks Cabby. 
Can't believe that no-one at all from MHF has been to the Cala Mijas wildcamp since we were last there in February 2015.........


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried asking on Motorhome F*n.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

cabby said:


> Have you tried asking on Motorhome F*n.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Couldn't bring myself to do so. Even I have some self-respect!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Only suggested it in fun, as it is topical at the moment.>>Plus of course the other reason.


cabby


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

We are staying in is aire at the moment and no it doesn't look as if things have improved. In fact the police came round this evening and randomly knocked on motorhome doors to say we can only stay for one night, according to a piece of paper he had in his hand. Some motorhomes have already left, we will move on somewhere tomorrow.

We did look at the Feria first and that was nearly full


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

think we must be a jinx, everytime we find somewhere that EVERYBODY knows about,when we go back, it,s something else, we do tend to just wander,until we see somewhere we fancy, most of the time on our own, or maybe just a couple of vans, must admit i,m not really for 100 vans, maybe for one or two nights, but not our scene to settle somewhere for weeks, there is still to much we havent seen, went to mijas last trip, only stopped a night.

if the feria was full it was proberly because,either the market has just finished,or it,s on tomorrow, we stop 2 nights,before the market,only once tried to get on market day,i think i went serveral shades greyer......and after it,s finished.

if you go back to belamadana, there was parking up the top of the hill,at the side of the park,or our favourite,down on the beach carpark behind the hotel sunset beach,you can use the swimming pools, and wifi in the hotel,and we may eat in the restaraunt, maybe as many as 10 or12 vans,but if you park with your door facing the beach,it,s so nice, open your door and sea in front of you, forget the busy holiday resort behind you.

mags


----------



## Debbie10 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you for the info, mags. This isn't really our sort thing but my OH has family nearby so here for a couple of days.

We have found out that ther is a new mayor who has made it harder for camper vans to stay. You need to get a pass from the police station which allows you to stay for 48 hours and you can't return within 10 days. 

We have now been and got one, we needed to show a passport and the V5 and they have given us a signed letter stating the date we have to leave.

Hope this helps anybody thinking of heading this way.

I guess it explains why the Feria was so busy, lots had gone there.

Debbie


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

We overnighted there in October and November. Both times there were maybe 20 vans.
There are signs up that motorhomes are not allowed between May and September if I remember rightly. Other than that there was no problem. You can fill and empty grey and black waste but it's not an official aire.
Strange that the police can now move you on.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Debbie10 said:


> We are staying in is aire at the moment and no it doesn't look as if things have improved. In fact the police came round this evening and randomly knocked on motorhome doors to say we can only stay for one night, according to a piece of paper he had in his hand. Some motorhomes have already left, we will move on somewhere tomorrow.
> 
> We did look at the Feria first and that was nearly full


I'm afraid you will find this situation along much of the Costa del Sol now.
As always a minority will spoil things.
In this case it has been groups of Motorhomers overwintering for several months in resort areas and spoiling things for residents and visitors causing councils to stop Motorhomes from even stopping at all in some areas during night hours. 
Having said that if you go to the eastern or western ends of the region or inland you will be ok.


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

We stayed here for a couple of nights mid December, there were about 50 motorhomes and a converted coach It hasn't changed since you were there, still just a huge dusty carpark. The police were driving around regularly, they didn't call on us or anyone else while we were there so i can't comment on the need for a permit.


----------

